# Brand new user



## Kenners (Mar 18, 2015)

Eving all just joined as looking for a gaggia classic, moving away from nespresso finally.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome, classics are available quite often on the for sale thread here and usually well looked after and modded. Think you need 5 posts to look in for sale thread.


----------



## Kenners (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for that, looking for a used one after having a little look about.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Good machines, love mine. I have a Dolce Gusto and in comparison it's now in a bin liner in the garage lol


----------



## Kenners (Mar 18, 2015)

mines close to being in the bin!!


----------

